# good bands?



## Team_Subspace (Dec 17, 2010)

lately ive been trying to find new music and was wondering, what are some good bands that you like (preferrably rock bands)?


----------



## narutofan777 (Dec 18, 2010)

well depends on what ur lookin for, i'd just say theory of a deadman


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 18, 2010)

they sound pretty good.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 19, 2010)

Idk 
maybe beatles


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 19, 2010)

hmmm do you guys know any that would be good if i like three days grace, s.o.a.d. and breaking benjamin?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 19, 2010)

Use Last.fm/Audioscrobbler. It suggest music based on the things you listen to and even lets you listen to samples of these suggestions.

http://www.last.fm/


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 19, 2010)

www.Pandora.com will also suggest music for you based on what you put it and plays full songs(its internet radio)


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 19, 2010)

i use pandora a lot but it always puts bands i already know...


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 19, 2010)

i assume you know of disturbed, what about skillet, red, or sick puppies


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 19, 2010)

yeah i know disturbed. i LOVE skillet and sick puppies, and im not sure if i know red


----------



## Mid123 (Dec 22, 2010)

alot of fuckin awful bands here lol


----------



## Smuff (Dec 22, 2010)

Nine Inch Nails ftw


----------



## MilkPSP (Dec 26, 2010)

It really depends what type of rock music you're looking for.  If you could tell us we could narrow it down to a selection of bands based on sub-genres.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so recommending Motion City Soundtrack.


----------



## Trollology (Dec 26, 2010)

System of A Down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Their best song: Radio/Video


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 26, 2010)

Team_Subspace said:
			
		

> i use pandora a lot but it always puts bands i already know...


just use the thumbs down option  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats what its there for.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Dec 26, 2010)

Rush is an awesome power trio, check em, start out with Moving Pictures and hemispheres.


----------

